# Bulldozer am 13.10!



## Rudiratlos (20. September 2011)

hiernach soll der BD nun am 13 Oktober kommen !

Das warten könnte dann ein ende haben, und dann wird sich zeigen, ob der  BD wirklich so schlecht ist wie er angeblich laut einigen  "vorveröffentlichten" Inoffiziellen Benchmarks sein soll

"In einem Gespräch mit einem AMD-Mitarbeiter will Nordic Hardware   erfahren haben, dass AMD die Massenproduktion der Bulldozer   FX-Prozessoren für den Desktop gestartet hat und die Prozessoren   innerhalb der nächsten 4 bis 5 Wochen offiziell vorgestellt werden   sollen. Gerüchte, die von einer Einführung am 13. Oktober ausgehen,   könnten sich damit als wahr herausstellen. "


----------



## da_exe (20. September 2011)

Vom 17.09 an 4 bis 5 Wochen. Da steht nix vom 13.10. Ich denk mal 1 bis 2 Wochen später, sprich gegen Ende Oktober. 
Aber ich finde den letzten Satz viel interessanter, "AMD sagt immer noch das der FX die schnellste retail CPU sein wird". HOFFENTLICH


----------



## AMD (20. September 2011)

Was ist jetzt eigentlich das finale Stepping? B3?


----------



## DarkMo (20. September 2011)

vllt sin se ja scho bei D5 ^^


----------



## Sheeep (20. September 2011)

Toll, mit weniger leistung als der phenom oder wie?
Bulldozer FX-8150 gegen Phenom II X6 im Taktvergleich-Benchmark [Test des Tages] - cpu, amd, phenom ii x6, bulldozer

also ich hoffe dass das ein witz ist.


----------



## AMD (20. September 2011)

Also ich stehe dem BD auch sehr skeptisch gegenüber aber eines muss man sagen: Es gab noch nie benches vom finalen Stepping. Maximal B2 aber mehr auch nicht.
Es wurde oft erwähnt, dass das finale Stepping nochmals mehr Leistung haben wird... von daher abwarten.
Gibt zwar keine Garantie dafür aber *alles* ist ja nun doch nicht gelogen was AMD sagt...


----------



## Beer (20. September 2011)

AMD hat unter Garantie eine Handbremse bei diesem Test angezogen... Beim besten Willen ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Transistormonster, dieser gigantische Chip, langsamer ist als der Vorgänger. Da hilft nur warten und Däumchen drehen. Für mich persönlich ist die Sache klar: Warten und dann nach Preis Leistung kaufen.


----------



## AMD (20. September 2011)

Genau so siehts aus 

Ahja, "Mobil: Lenovo S205 / AMD Zacate Netbook für die Uni"
Exakt so siehts bei mir auch aus


----------



## Rollora (20. September 2011)

da_exe schrieb:


> Vom 17.09 an 4 bis 5 Wochen. Da steht nix vom 13.10. Ich denk mal 1 bis 2 Wochen später, sprich gegen Ende Oktober.
> Aber ich finde den letzten Satz viel interessanter, "AMD sagt immer noch das der FX die schnellste retail CPU sein wird". HOFFENTLICH


In irgendeinem Laden in Indien, der halt immer nur eine CPU Lagernd hat bestimmt.


AMD schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus
> 
> Ahja, "Mobil: Lenovo S205 / AMD Zacate Netbook für die Uni"
> Exakt so siehts bei mir auch aus


^^ und ich werd mir wieder das effizienteste mit dem besten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis kaufen und mich nicht auf ein eventuell schlechteres Produkt von vornherein festlegen 
Ach, was rede ich, ich darfs mir eh nicht aussuchen mir zahlts ja die Uni


----------



## Thosch (20. September 2011)

Wurde nicht irgendwo auch schon mal erwähnt das die Geschwindigkeit auch von BD-optimierter Software abhängig ist ? Das wäre auch nicht ganz soooo optimal ...


----------



## hotfirefox (20. September 2011)

Inhalt der News ist gut, die News selbst hingegen ganz mies gestaltet!


----------



## spionkaese (20. September 2011)

Thosch schrieb:


> Wurde nicht irgendwo auch schon mal erwähnt das die Geschwindigkeit auch von BD-optimierter Software abhängig ist ? Das wäre auch nicht ganz soooo optimal ...


Wie viele Entwickler werden wohl auf BD optimieren?
Wahrscheinlich keiner.


----------



## Cuddleman (20. September 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Wie viele Entwickler werden wohl auf BD optimieren?
> Wahrscheinlich keiner.


 
Ein großer Entwickler hat sich da aber schon positiv zu Wort gemeldet. Microsoft!


----------



## XXTREME (20. September 2011)

Das habe ich auch irgendwo gelesen meine ich .


----------



## bulldozer (20. September 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt eigentlich das finale Stepping? B3?


 Ich meine C0 gelesen zu haben.


----------



## Fatalii (20. September 2011)

Es gab vor einiger Zeit eine Nachricht auf PCGH.de, dass AMD den Bulldozer im B2 Stepping ausliefern wird.
Nebenbei gab es auch Berichte davon, dass das C0-Stepping die finale Version wird.

Daher wäre ich mir hier auch noch nicht so sicher, es wird sich also alles bei der Veröffentlichung der CPUs 
zeigen...wer weiß? Vielleicht sogar schon am 13.10 

MfG


----------



## Memphis_83 (20. September 2011)

hotfirefox schrieb:


> Inhalt der News ist gut, die News selbst hingegen ganz mies gestaltet!


 
mecker nicht rum, sondern gib verbesserungsvorschläge! das hilft allen weiter...


----------



## da_exe (20. September 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> In irgendeinem Laden in Indien, der halt immer nur eine CPU Lagernd hat bestimmt.
> 
> ^^ und ich werd mir wieder das effizienteste mit dem besten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis kaufen und mich nicht auf ein eventuell schlechteres Produkt von vornherein festlegen
> Ach, was rede ich, ich darfs mir eh nicht aussuchen mir zahlts ja die Uni




Du armer kleiner Student, da hab ich ja glatt Mitleid mit Dir weil deine Entscheidungsfreiheit so dermaßen beschnitten wird. Skandal


----------



## Hademe (20. September 2011)

AMD schrieb:


> Gibt zwar keine Garantie dafür aber *alles* ist ja nun doch nicht gelogen was AMD sagt...



Naja AMD übertreibts schon immer heftig mit ihren tollen Folien. Ich erwarte vom BD jedenfalls gar nix ausser ne typische AMD CPU die nicht mithalten kann.



hotfirefox schrieb:


> Inhalt der News ist gut, die News selbst hingegen ganz mies gestaltet!


 
Mal ganz ehrlich, aber hier wird immer rumgemault über die Usernews!!! Seid froh das sich Leute die arbeit machen und nörgelt nicht an jedem Satz rum das ist einfach nur lächerlich!


----------



## Spinal (20. September 2011)

13.10. klingt sehr früh, kannich irgendwie nicht glauben. Was den BD, nach den letzten News waren die bisherigen Benches ja nicht so toll. Aber zwei Sachen lassen mich hoffen: Erstens könnte es tatsächlich sein das Windows ein Update braucht um den Bulldozer effizient zu nutzen und zweitens waren bei den letzten Benchmarks gegen den Phenom 2 X6 (beide 4,2 GHz) der L1 Cache recht langsam und der L2 Cache beim lesen langsamer als der L3 wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe. Das lässt auf eine fehlerhafte bzw. nicht finale CPU schließen.
Die letzte CPU auf die ich so gespannt war, war der Core 2 

Edit: Nebenbei, für mich ist die Spieleperformance ein recht wichtiger Grund für eine neue CPU. Und da gibt es ja praktisch noch gar keine Aussage zum Bulldozer.

bye
Spinal


----------



## matty2580 (20. September 2011)

Krautmaster ComputerBase-User schrieb:
			
		

> meine AMD Quellen sagen 1.10. gehen die Samples an die Redakteure, 8.10 fällt der NDA.


Krautmaster halte ich für recht vertrauenswürdig.
Mit etwas Glück haben wir am 01.10.11 die ersten Tests zum BD, wenn jemand mutig genug ist, den NDA zu umgehen.....


----------



## geo (20. September 2011)

Ich bin überzeugt davon das der BD eine gute CPU wird, bin aber genau so überzeugt davon das man erst mal kleine Brötchen backen muß bei AMD, so lange, bis wenigstens die Software Entwickler von Benchmarks ihre Programme optimiert haben. Ohne Optimierung liefert der BD wahrscheinlich genau jenes Bild ab, wie die vorab Benchmarks zeigen.
Die Leistung des BD kommt erst zur Geltung wenn Optimierungen zum Einsatz kommen. Ganz wichtig finde ich die Tatsache das Microsoft Optimierungen für den BD vornimmt und das nicht erst seit gestern 
Der Server BD wird als erstes zeigen können was mit der neuen Architektur von AMD möglich ist, dort wird schon sehr lange daran gearbeitet dem BD die Flausen aus zu treiben 
Im großen und Ganzen denke ich das der BD bei vielen Anwendungen knapp am i7 vorbei zieht und manchmal sicherlich gegen den i7 Federn lassen muß bei Spielen z.B. Mit den neuen Intel CPU´s die bald kommen wird man wieder nur die 2. Geige spielen, aber dafür sehr günstig sein. 
Der BD der Intel das leben schwer macht kommt erst noch, er wird nen anderen Sockel haben, ne monströse Speicheranbindung, viele Flaschenhälse werden einfach nicht mehr vorhanden sein.
Das Design der CPU ist gut, der Unterbau hoffnungslos veraltet, erinnert irgendwie an den Sockel 7  Also auf in die Pötte AMD, neue Sockel braucht das Land


----------



## Adam West (20. September 2011)

Hademe schrieb:


> Naja AMD übertreibts *schon immer* *heftig *mit ihren tollen Folien.


 
Achso? Das musst du mir mal genauer erklären


----------



## Hademe (20. September 2011)

Google doch einfach selber nach Folien über den Phenom 2 dann wirst dus merken. Laut deren Folien ist Intel ja mal gar keine Konkurrenz!


----------



## Adam West (20. September 2011)

Hademe schrieb:


> Google doch einfach selber nach Folien über den Phenom 2 dann wirst dus merken. Laut deren Folien ist Intel ja mal gar keine Konkurrenz!


 
So ein Quatsch. Schon die ersten Ergebnisse beim "googlen" (wenn wir das denn schonmal darauf beziehen) zeigen Folien, in denen gegen den Q9300 und Q9400 angetreten wird und da wird alles andere als übertrieben  und von AMD selbst veröffentlichte Daten waren ebenso realistisch. 

H8ten ohne Belege können wir hier gut leiden!


----------



## Hademe (20. September 2011)

Jaja lass mal stecken. Ich habe schon etliche Folien von AMD gesehen wo Intel einfach mal gar kein Auftrag haben sollte und AMD quasi das Rad neu erfindet. Die Praxis zeigt dann allerdings das gegenteil! Also komm mir nicht so nur weil du nix gefunden hast. Ich hatte selbst genug AMD Cpus um mir da so meine Erfahrungen zu machen.


----------



## Adam West (20. September 2011)

Soviel dazu


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. September 2011)

Hademe schrieb:


> Jaja lass mal stecken. Ich habe schon etliche Folien von AMD gesehen wo Intel einfach mal gar kein Auftrag haben sollte und AMD quasi das Rad neu erfindet. Die Praxis zeigt dann allerdings das gegenteil! Also komm mir nicht so nur weil du nix gefunden hast.


 
Das ist Unsinn. Auf Präsentationsfolien rückt jeder Hersteller seine Produkte eben ins beste Licht, man muss eben immer darauf achten was darauf eigentlich gezeigt wird. Da wird dann eben die Konkurrenz einfach nicht berücksichtigt wenn es um "Design Wins" o.ä. geht, oder bei einem Leistungsvergleich wird ein Produkt herangezogen dass deutlich geschlagen werden kann. Dabei gilt aber immer: wer sich informiert wird hier auch nicht verarscht, sondern kann sich ein deutliches Bild von der tatsächlichen Lage machen. Wenn du also auf AMD-Folien Fantastereien und Märchen zu sehen glaubst, machst du dir halt einfach nicht die Mühe, die tatsächliche Information herauszufiltern.


----------



## der_flamur (20. September 2011)

Wenn diese Quelle recht hat, kommt der 1 Tag nach meinem Geburtstag. Manno


----------



## PCGH_Marc (20. September 2011)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Krautmaster halte ich für recht vertrauenswürdig.


AMD verschickt Samples an einem Samstag?


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. September 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> AMD verschickt Samples an einem Samstag?


 
Tun sie nicht? Ich denke ihr dürftet das am besten wissen ^^


----------



## Ralle@ (20. September 2011)

Klar warum nicht!
Die Post wird das schon zustellen


----------



## matty2580 (20. September 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> AMD verschickt Samples an einem Samstag?


Ich kenne die "Quellen" von Krautmaster nicht.
Er meint bestimmt, dass ab 01.10.11 die Testsample verschickt werden.
Die gehen dann am 03.10.11 an die Redaktionen.
Vielleicht kannst Du den NDA-Termin bestätigen, dann sollte der Rest auch stimmen.....


----------



## fuddles (20. September 2011)

Naja bei uns im deutschen Ländle kommt da sicher nix an. Am 3ten ist unser allerheiligster Feiertag


----------



## Rudiratlos (20. September 2011)

wer sagte denn, das n dem Offizielllen AMD Benchmark, ein 4 moduler am start war gegen den 2500er?
es könnte doch auch ein 2 Moduler (also quasi x4) gewesen sein !


"und für alle die meinen es steht zu wenig in der News, erstmal ist das meine erste, und dann, was soll ich da denn noch schreiben, mehr Infos gibt es nunmal nicht!" (zumindest darf ichnicht mehr geben>NDA<!)


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. September 2011)

Rudiratlos schrieb:


> wer sagte denn, das n dem Offizielllen AMD Benchmark, ein 4 moduler am start war gegen den 2500er?
> es könnte doch auch ein 2 Moduler (also quasi x4) gewesen sein !


 
Mehr als ein frommer Wunsch wird das wohl nicht sein.


----------



## matty2580 (20. September 2011)

Rudiratlos schrieb:


> "und für alle die meinen es steht zu wenig in der News, erstmal ist das meine erste, und dann, was soll ich da denn noch schreiben, mehr Infos gibt es nunmal nicht!" (zumindest darf ichnicht mehr geben>NDA<!)


Ich finde Deine News nicht schlecht geschrieben.
Das der Bulldozer im Oktober kommt, war zu vermuten.
Nun habe ich ungefähr eine zeitliche Vorstellung zum Release....


----------



## mastermc51 (20. September 2011)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Krautmaster halte ich für recht vertrauenswürdig.
> Mit etwas Glück haben wir am 01.10.11 die ersten Tests zum BD, wenn jemand mutig genug ist, den NDA zu umgehen.....


 
Ich finde es schon erstaunlich...
Man bekommt eigentlich mittlerweile ILLEGAL alles (ob nun Drogen, Waffen, Prostituierte, oder was auch immer)
Es scheint aber nicht möglich zu sein "illegal" ein finales BD Sample von AMDs BD zu bekommen.
Und ich bin mir sicher, dass es genügend Website etc. gibt die auf das NDA pfeiffen KÖNNTEN, wenn 
sie einen BD haben, da sie kein NDA unterschrieben haben.


----------



## AMD (20. September 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> ^^ und ich werd mir wieder das effizienteste mit dem besten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis kaufen und mich nicht auf ein eventuell schlechteres Produkt von vornherein festlegen


 Was soll das bitte heißen? Das Lenovo S205 ist ein super Netbook mit einem wirklich guten Preis...
Aber naja, ist vielleicht besser so wenn dir die Uni eins aussucht... du hast ja scheinbar keine Ahnung


----------



## Rudiratlos (20. September 2011)

mastermc51 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon erstaunlich...
> Man bekommt eigentlich mittlerweile ILLEGAL alles (ob nun Drogen, Waffen, Prostituierte, oder was auch immer)
> Es scheint aber nicht möglich zu sein "illegal" ein finales BD Sample von AMDs BD zu bekommen.
> Und ich bin mir sicher, dass es genügend Website etc. gibt die auf das NDA pfeiffen KÖNNTEN, wenn
> sie einen BD haben, da sie kein NDA unterschrieben haben.


 

nur das die Dealer und Zuhälter ein starkes interesse haben, das ihre "Produkte" abnehmer finden, aber AMD eben mehr daran, das "noch" keiner den Bulldozer zu gesicht bekommt, weil echte Benchmarkls ohne den Win Patch eben nicht die echte leistung zeigen, und somit der Name Bulldozer vieleicht geschädigt werden könnte!


----------



## Adam West (20. September 2011)

mastermc51 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schon erstaunlich...
> Man bekommt eigentlich mittlerweile ILLEGAL alles (ob nun Drogen, Waffen, Prostituierte, oder was auch immer)
> Es scheint aber nicht möglich zu sein "illegal" ein finales BD Sample von AMDs BD zu bekommen.
> Und ich bin mir sicher, dass es genügend Website etc. gibt die auf das NDA pfeiffen KÖNNTEN, wenn
> sie einen BD haben, da sie kein NDA unterschrieben haben.


 
Derartige Seiten bekommen sicher kein Sample von AMD 
Man bekommt doch kein sample, wenn man nicht bereit ist, ein NDA zu unterzeichnen... Wäre ja zu schön!


----------



## Charlie Harper (20. September 2011)

Ist ja schon länger bekannt, dass BD mitte Oktober kommen soll...


----------



## winpoet88 (20. September 2011)

Ich bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt auf die ersten Benches von PCGH.......kann es kaum erwarten !!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Spinal (20. September 2011)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst Du den NDA-Termin bestätigen, dann sollte der Rest auch stimmen.....


 
Ich denke, das verstößt auch schin gegen das NDA 



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> "und für alle die meinen es steht zu wenig in der News, erstmal ist das meine erste, und dann, was soll ich da denn noch schreiben, mehr Infos gibt es nunmal nicht!" (zumindest darf ichnicht mehr geben>NDA<!)


 
Ich verstehe nicht warum du Gerüchte verbreitest, wenn du ein NDA unterschrieben hast 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. September 2011)

Danke, dann weiss ich ja schon mal zu wann ich mir 'ne 1 Kilo Portion Popcorn und 'n Fass Cola zu ordern habe.


----------



## Charlie Harper (20. September 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Danke, dann weiss ich ja schon mal zu wann ich mir 'ne 1 Kilo Portion Popcorn und 'n Fass Cola zu ordern habe.


 
Wozu dass denn?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (20. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu dass denn?



Um die Reaktionen auf die ersten offiziellen Benches zu beobachten denke ich mal...


----------



## Rudiratlos (20. September 2011)

und die in den Strassen wild umherirrenden Intel besitzer beobachten !





Spinal schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum du Gerüchte verbreitest, wenn du ein NDA unterschrieben hast
> 
> bye
> Spinal


 

das mache ich wo ?


----------



## Incredible Alk (20. September 2011)

Abwarten - wenns so geht wies in den vergangenen Wochen und Monaten immer war wird 2 Wochen vor angeblichem Release wieder 6 Wochen verschoben 
Vielleicht schaffts der Bulli ja bis Weihnachten.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (20. September 2011)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Um die Reaktionen auf die ersten offiziellen Benches zu beobachten denke ich mal...


 Rischtischhh! 


Das Angekeife, Ge-Flame, Ge-Hate, Abgelästere etc. das dann abgehen wird in sämtlichen Foren wird verdammt unterhaltsam werden.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (20. September 2011)

Sheeep schrieb:


> Toll, mit weniger leistung als der phenom oder wie?
> Bulldozer FX-8150 gegen Phenom II X6 im Taktvergleich-Benchmark [Test des Tages] - cpu, amd, phenom ii x6, bulldozer
> also ich hoffe dass das ein witz ist.


 Das verwendete Mainboard hat noch kein offizielles BD-BIOS. 
Das Bios Beta F6b9 hat BD Unterstützung(inoffiziell), was er aber nicht verendete hat.


AMD schrieb:


> Was ist jetzt eigentlich das finale Stepping? B3?


 B3 = C0 = Final
 B2 = noch verbuggt.


----------



## Fischer995 (20. September 2011)

jaa ich glaub kaum das amd diesen termin einhält. Sowieso, Der bulli scheint ( wenn man vom vergleich zwischen dem phenom x6 ausgeht) eh eine niete zu sein. Da kann amd sagen was sie wollen. Für mich klingt das eher das sie nur sagen das er der schnellste retail cpu wird das die leute es denken und dann auch kaufen bevor vernünftige benches raus sind. Mich würds nich überraschen wenn man sie vorbestellen kann damit man keine chance hat auf einen bericht darüber .


----------



## sepei (20. September 2011)

Erstmal soweit ich weis kann man keine CPU vorbestellen und als zweites wer bestellt bitte eine cpu ohne die wahre Leistung zu kennen? Ich würd mal abwarten wenn richtige Benchmarks kommen mit Final Cpus und nicht die gefakten/alten Benchmarks!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. September 2011)

@Fischer, ja sicher machen die das, vorallem ist das eine gute Strategie um Kunden zu binden.Hat AMD ja nicht nötig... Das ist wohl nicht dein ernst oder? Hast du dir den Bench schon mal angeschaut? Liegt die Wahrscheinlichkeint nicht ein kleines kleines bisschen höher dass dies ein Fake ist? Mal ehrlich, wenn dir einer ein Bild von Nikolaus schickt glaubst du auch wieder daran?



Sheeep schrieb:


> Toll, mit weniger leistung als der phenom oder wie?
> Bulldozer FX-8150 gegen Phenom II X6 im Taktvergleich-Benchmark [Test des Tages] - cpu, amd, phenom ii x6, bulldozer
> 
> also ich hoffe dass das ein witz ist.



Klar die brauchen so lange um eine langsamere CPU zu entwickeln gehts noch?
Leute bitte überlegt doch bitte mal ein bisschen bevor ihr was postet.

Jeder kann sich unter diesem Namen wie der Typ heisst welcher einen Bulldozer schon haben soll in einem Forum anmelden und einen Benchmark a la Excel Liste posten.

AMD kann ja selber sicher keine Benches durchführen, da sie ja so keine Ahnung haben und haben sicher auch keinen X6 als Vergleich, weil sie den nur 100 000x an Lager haben, und natürlich würden sie niemals auf die Idee kommen die Leistung zu vergleichen. Auch würden sie die höheren Produktionskosten in Kauf nehmen, trotz weniger Leistung, da sie ja soo viel Geld zum Fenster rauswerfen können mit ihrem Milliardenbudget ...

So ne Exceltabelle kann ja sogar ein Analphabet erstellen der keine Finger hat


----------



## Rudiratlos (20. September 2011)

wer nen i7/i5 hat, sollte schnell noch verkaufen, so lange die dinger noch restwert haben!


----------



## cubbi223 (20. September 2011)

1. Hoffe das der Bully besser wird als erwartet. 
2. Bin der Meinung Irgendwo gelesen zu haben das der Bully ein Update braucht ( Windows) um sein volles Potential aus zu schöpfen.
3. Wenn er halt nicht so gut wird wie erwartet muss ich halt warten auf dei nächste generation


----------



## MasterofDead (20. September 2011)

na hoffentlich kommt er auch


----------



## XE85 (20. September 2011)

Rudiratlos schrieb:


> wer nen i7/i5 hat, sollte schnell noch verkaufen, so lange die dinger noch restwert haben!



Würdest du derartig provokante Aussagen bitte unterlassen, danke.

mfg


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. September 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Rudiratlos schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wer nen i7/i5 hat, sollte schnell noch verkaufen, so lange die dinger noch restwert haben!
> ...


 
Solches haltloses Geblubber ist doch keine Aufmerksamkeit geschweige denn eine Ermahnung wert


----------



## jensi251 (20. September 2011)

Das ist jetzt schon die 3. user News zu Bulldozer Release Dates.
Die davor haben sich auch nicht bewahrheitet. Wieso dann jetzt.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (20. September 2011)

Naja so Provokativ ist das jetzt nicht (bis auf die Smileys die nicht nötig gewesen wären..), herrscht ja kein Krieg zwischen AMD und Intel, sind ja schliesslich nur Chiphersteller...und unrecht hat er ja auch nicht unbedingt. Wobei das noch zu früh ist zum sagen.

Falls er wirklich schneller und extrem günstiger ist, warum nicht? Klar die i5 / i7 sind auch top, aber ohne Verlust auf Bulldozer zu wechseln ist ja auch nicht das schlechteste. Wobei man ausrechnen müsste ob sich das lohnen würde.

Wenn ich einen 2t PC hätte würde ich mir das auch überlegen. 

Finde einige nehmen das Intel/Amd Konkurrenzding etwas zu ernst 

Ein Wunder gibts nicht in Games AMD Server oder Intel Server.. meine Güte


----------



## Intelfan (20. September 2011)

Wie mir das ganze Gebashe und Gehate hier auf die Nerven geht.

Bulldozer wird n Flopp, ist langsamer als der X6 etc. 

Behaltet das doch einfach für euch.. es gibt mMn keine wirklich aussagekräftige Tests o.ä. Alles ist bisher weitestgehend Spekulation anhand von tests von Vorseriencpus.

Wenn der Bulli da ist und floppt könnt ihr euch ja gerne das Maul zerreisen, aber imo ist es hier Intel vs. AMD echt lächerlich!

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. September 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt schon die 3. user News zu Bulldozer Release Dates.
> Die davor haben sich auch nicht bewahrheitet. Wieso dann jetzt.


 
Na je länger es sich hinzieht, desto wahrscheinlicher ist es, dass er doch mal endlich erscheint


----------



## .Mac (20. September 2011)

Intelfan schrieb:


> es gibt mMn keine wirklich aussagekräftige Tests o.ä. Alles ist bisher weitestgehend Spekulation anhand von tests von Vorseriencpus.



Bis auf den Offiziellen Benchmark von AMD selbst, klar, voller Details war er nicht, dafür allerdings sehr enttäuschend was die Leistung angeht, und ich glaube kaum das AMD den Bench schlechter darstellt als er ist.


----------



## Rollmops (20. September 2011)

Rein von der Wartezeit macht der Prozessor seinem Codenamen alle Ehre. Man kann doch von sonem Ding nicht erwarten dass es schnell fährt..


----------



## biohaufen (20. September 2011)

Ich hoffe der Bulldozer wird genial !!! Will endlich meinen Bloomfield ablösen .


----------



## cuthbert (21. September 2011)

da_exe schrieb:


> Aber ich finde den letzten Satz viel interessanter, "AMD sagt immer noch das der FX die schnellste retail CPU sein wird". HOFFENTLICH


Hm, diese Aussage von AMD finde ich dann doch sehr fragwürdig. Ok, die schnellste AMD CPU wird der FX 8150 wohl werden hoffentlich, aber auch nur wenn die CPUs @Stock laufen. Wenn die bisherigen Benches auch nur ansatzweise der realen Performance ähneln, kann Bulldozer auf keinen Fall mit einem 2600K oder gar 990X konkurrieren.

Ich mein, dass die Benches mit der OBR CPU nicht ganz dem finalen Produkt entsprechen glaube ich ohne weiteres, aber dass da im Vergleich noch so viel gerissen wird, dass ein 2600K geschlagen wird... Niemals...(schön wärs aber )


----------



## Beer (21. September 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Bulldozer wird genial !!! Will endlich meinen Bloomfield ablösen .


 
Und ich meinen Pentium E.


----------



## spionkaese (21. September 2011)

cuthbert schrieb:


> Hm, diese Aussage von AMD finde ich dann doch sehr fragwürdig. Ok, die schnellste AMD CPU wird der FX 8150 wohl werden hoffentlich, aber auch nur wenn die CPUs @Stock laufen. Wenn die bisherigen Benches auch nur ansatzweise der realen Performance ähneln, kann Bulldozer auf keinen Fall mit einem 2600K oder gar 990X konkurrieren.
> 
> Ich mein, dass die Benches mit der OBR CPU nicht ganz dem finalen Produkt entsprechen glaube ich ohne weiteres, aber dass da im Vergleich noch so viel gerissen wird, dass ein 2600K geschlagen wird... Niemals...(schön wärs aber )


 Und selbst wenn sie für ne Weile die schnellste haben - dann kommt SB E mit 6 Kernen und putzt BD weg.
Auch frage ich mich, wie AMD "Retail" definiert, es gibt bestimmt ein paar Xeons die schneller sein werden als BD (z.B. 8 Kerner).


----------



## matty2580 (21. September 2011)

Sandy Bridge E spricht einen ganz anderen Kundenkreis an, als der Bulldozer.
Aber Ivy Bridge ist nicht weit entfernt, und basiert auf einer neuen Architektur.
Ich befürchte, dass AMD ab Mitte nächsten Jahres wieder 1-2 Generationen hinter Intel ist.
Die Informationen von Intel, bei der IDF deuten eine extrem potente, neue Chipgeneration an.
Ich habe fast 20 Jahre nur AMD-CPUs genutzt. Wenn Ify Bridge hält was es verspricht, werde ich Mitte nächsten Jahres zu Intel wechseln....


----------



## cuthbert (21. September 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn sie für ne Weile die schnellste haben - dann kommt SB E mit 6 Kernen und putzt BD weg.
> Auch frage ich mich, wie AMD "Retail" definiert, es gibt bestimmt ein paar Xeons die schneller sein werden als BD (z.B. 8 Kerner).


Also mal ehrlich das wäre mir sowas  von sche**egal ob, ein SB-E noch schneller ist. Wie matty schon sagt, das ist eine ganze andere Preis- und Kundenklasse.

Zudem wäre es ein enormer Erfolg den  bisherigen Rückstand von 30-50% einzuholen, muss ja nicht mal überholen sein. Die Hauptsache wäre, dass wenn das klappt AMD endlich mal wieder ne CPU hätte, die auf Augenhöhe mit der Konkurrenz liegt und mehr als 150€ kostet. Und Ivy Bridge wird natürlich noch einiges schneller als Sandy... Aber die die Leistung eines 2500K reicht aktuell jedem Zocker aus, der nicht gerade ein SLI/CF-System hat und mehrere GPUs auslasten will. Und ich denke eine CPU dieser Stärke dürfte auch noch ne ganze Weile reichen, sie wird ja nicht schlechter, nur weil was noch schnelleres auf den Markt kommt.

Aber wie gesagt ich finde die Aussage sehr fragwürdig. Ich glaube nicht daran, dass Bulldozer die schnellste "retail CPU" werden soll.


----------



## Rudiratlos (21. September 2011)

cuthbert schrieb:


> Und ich denke eine CPU dieser Stärke dürfte auch noch ne ganze Weile reichen, sie wird ja nicht schlechter, nur weil was noch schnelleres auf den Markt kommt.


 Das scheinen aber einige zu glauben, die können schon nicht mehr ruhig schlafen, wenn sie nur wissen das eine CPU 3 Punkte mehr in irgend einem Bench schafft! Ein Kumpell hat nen 9950, und einige hier werdens jetzt nicht glauben, der wird mit dem und seiner GTX260 auch noch BF3 Zocken, ohne dadurch krank zu werden !>> ja ihr habt richtig gelesen, der 9950 ist ein Phenom I, also eine sehr sehr schlimme und Böse schlechte CPU, die eigentlich garnicht laufgen dürfte, weil sie so schlecht sein soll!<<


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn sie für ne Weile die schnellste haben - dann kommt SB E mit 6 Kernen und putzt BD weg.
> Auch frage ich mich, wie AMD "Retail" definiert, es gibt bestimmt ein paar Xeons die schneller sein werden als BD (z.B. 8 Kerner).


 
Du meinst die 8 Moduler 

Wenn Sie die als Vergleich heran ziehen, dann ist die Chance natürlich schon groß, dass die Aussage stimmt, obwohl Sie gerade ein mal den i5 2500 packen, oder vielleicht nicht mal das. Das muss man einfach dann mal sehr genau ansehen. Westmere EX gibt es ja auch noch, und langsam ist das Teil auch nicht. Mit solchen Aussagen begibt man sich meiner Meinung nach immer auf sehr dünnes Eis, und sollte wenn dann schon ganz deutlich diese Aussage schaffen. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass Sie den 2600k deutlich schlagen. Das Potenzial, einfach wenn man sich mal anschaut, wie groß der Chip ist, ist sicherlich da, aber ich glaube es einfach NICHT! Knapp vorne, das ist möglich, weit vorne, nee....

Warum dann aber so eine Aussage tätigen? Es könnte also eventuell wirklich ein 8 Moduler gemeint sein, und damit machen sie alle Desktop-CPUs die es gibt platt. Selbst für SB-E (Desktop!) könnte eventuell ganz knapp reichen, da dieser eben nur als 6 Kerner kommt. 

Und btw. Retail ist einfach die Einzelhandels-Version in einer Verpackung. Opterons gibt es aber glaub ich nicht als Retail Version. Die werden meines Wissens nach ja immer ohne Kühler verkauft. Bin daher etwas überfragt 

Eventuell ist aber auch bulk mit gemeint, und Retail einfach als Einzelhandelsprodukt gemeint und nicht als Ausstattungsvariante retail<->bulk.



matty2580 schrieb:


> Sandy Bridge E spricht einen ganz anderen Kundenkreis an, als der Bulldozer.
> Aber Ivy Bridge ist nicht weit entfernt, und basiert auf einer neuen Architektur.
> Ich befürchte, dass AMD ab Mitte nächsten Jahres wieder 1-2 Generationen hinter Intel ist.
> Die Informationen von Intel, bei der IDF deuten eine extrem potente, neue Chipgeneration an.
> Ich habe fast 20 Jahre nur AMD-CPUs genutzt. Wenn Ify Bridge hält was es verspricht, werde ich Mitte nächsten Jahres zu Intel wechseln....


 Die CPU!-Architektur ändert sich nicht. Es wird nur massiv an der iGPU geschraubt. Der CPU-Part ist mehr oder weniger ein einfacher shrink. Da sollte man nur sehr sehr sehr wenig Leistungssteigerung erwarten bei gleichem Takt. Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe soll schnellerer RAM @stock unterstützt werden, was für OC´ler halt egal ist, da die den auch mit SB verwenden können. >50% des Leistungsgewinns (IPC-Vorteil) wird sicherlich auf den höheren Stock-clock-RAM zurückzuführen sein. 

Für alle Gamer sollte das aber wie gesagt absolut hinfällig sein, da man das eben auch jetzt schon schafft. Was ein Argument sein wird, ist die niedrigere Leistungsaufnahme, aber dafür muss sich hier wohl so gut wie keiner eine neue CPU kaufen. 

AMD wäre also selbst, wenn sie den 2600k knapp nicht schlagen, deutlich besser aufgestellt, als in den letzten Jahren. Auch für die Server-CPUs siehts nicht schlecht aus, da man einfach 2 DIEs zusammen pappt, und gut ist. Da sollte dann etwa der gleiche Abstand zum Top-Xeon SB-E da sein, wie zur Top-Desktop-CPU, was auch nicht schlecht ist.

Naja, und da IB bei der CPU nicht viel neues bringt, und vor allem kaum eine Leistungssteigerung zu erwarten ist (von höherem Takt mal abgesehen) könnte AMD Intel nächstes Jahr mit BD2 eventuell sogar im Desktop-Segment überholen. die Chance sehe ich auf jeden Fall.

Für den Entry-Server-Bereich seh ich aber düster. IB wird einfach viel zu Effizient werden, nach allem was man erwarten kann. Und da gerade hier die Effizienz sehr wichtig ist, die Dinger laufen halt 24/7, wird AMD dort massive Probleme bekommen. Wie es bei den größeren Servern aussieht, die SB-E/IB-E abdecken, hängt ganz allein davon ab, wie schnell IB-E kommt. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass 2012 KEIN IB-E mehr kommt, sollte AMD dort doch eine Chance haben. Sobald IB-E kommt, und AMD nicht mit 28 oder eben auch 22nm daher kommt, sind Sie wahrscheinlich weg vom Fenster, was Effizienz angeht, und das könnte sich wirklich zum Problem ausarten.


----------



## Rollmops (21. September 2011)

Einfach mal abwarten was angepasste Software mit dieser neuen Architektur so auf die Beine stellen kann..


----------



## cuthbert (21. September 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Die CPU!-Architektur ändert sich nicht. Es wird nur massiv an der iGPU geschraubt. Der CPU-Part ist mehr oder weniger ein einfacher shrink. Da sollte man nur sehr sehr sehr wenig Leistungssteigerung erwarten bei gleichem Takt. Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe soll schnellerer RAM @stock unterstützt werden, was für OC´ler halt egal ist, da die den auch mit SB verwenden können. >50% des Leistungsgewinns (IPC-Vorteil) wird sicherlich auf den höheren Stock-clock-RAM zurückzuführen sein.
> 
> Naja, und da IB bei der CPU nicht viel neues bringt, und vor allem kaum eine Leistungssteigerung zu erwarten ist (von höherem Takt mal abgesehen) könnte AMD Intel nächstes Jahr mit BD2 eventuell sogar im Desktop-Segment überholen. die Chance sehe ich auf jeden Fall.


Warum sollte es gerade für Übertakter egal sein, wenn die Leistungaufnahme sinkt? Niedrigere Leistungsaufnahme->geringere Abwärme-> größeres OC-Potenzial bei gleicher Kühlung.
Dazu passt auch die Meldung, dass er maximale Multi von Ivy auf 63 angehoben werden soll:
Ivy Bridge mit höherem Maximal-Multiplikator als Sandy Bridge - TweakPC.de

Intel selbst propagiert sogar doppelte Leistung bei gleicher Leistungaufnahme, was ja bei keiner großen Änderung der Architektur nur durch einen entsprechend höheren Takt erreicht werden kann.
CPU-Architektur: Guten Tag, ich bin Ivy Bridge - Golem.de

Also ich denke Ivy wird gerade für Übertakter schon noch mal ein deutlicher Leistungssprung.


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2011)

Ja, wo liegt der Multi jetzt? 57. Sind also ganze 600 MHz mehr, und bei SB beschränkt der Multi, wobei die 5,7 GHz erreichst du nicht alltagstauglich. Das ist nur was für Extrem-OCler. 

Einige, wie du vergessen hier, dass die Maximale OC-barkeit, und die Leistungsaufnahme nicht zwingend etwas über die Alltagstauglichkeit aussagen, mit der man ein OC noch betreiben kann. Denn wenn man den Spannung z.B. um 20% absenken kann, durch eine neue Fertigung, heißt das nicht, dass die Strukturen auch die alte Spannung vertragen können. Klar unter extrem Kühlung kannste die mal für kurze Zeit hoch prügeln, aber die Elektromigration sorgt dafür, dass du das nicht lange machst. Dann machts nämlich puff und ne Leiterbahn ist durch, weil Sie immer dünner wurde, oder sich eine Überbrückung erzeugt hat. Und je kleiner die Fertigung wird, desto größer wird das PRoblem der Elektromigration. 

Tri-Gate hört sich auch immer mega toll an, aber in wie weit sich hier das Problem der Elektromigration aufgrund des anderen Aufbaus verschlimmert/verbessert, muss sich erst noch zeigen. Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass das Problem stark zunehmen wird durch Tri-Gate. IB könnte sich also kurzzeitig als OC-Wunder herausstellen, bei guter Kühlung. Aber für den 24/7 Betrieb sogar nur ein niedriger OC-Wert realisieren lässt.

Tri-Gate ist neu, und verspricht eben niedrigere Spannungen und schnelleres Schalten, was den Schaltstrom minimiert, aber wie OC-freudig das Ganze ist, kann wohl aktuell niemand mit Gewissheit sagen, außer den Leuten, die sich halt an einen chip gesetzt haben, und es schlicht ausprobiert haben. 

Was man auch nicht aus den Augen verlieren darf ist die Serienstreuung. Tri-Gate macht einem das Leben da nicht gerade einfacher.


----------



## Rollmops (21. September 2011)

cuthbert schrieb:


> Warum sollte es gerade für Übertakter egal sein, wenn die Leistungaufnahme sinkt? Niedrigere Leistungsaufnahme->geringere Abwärme-> größeres OC-Potenzial bei gleicher Kühlung.
> Dazu passt auch die Meldung, dass er maximale Multi von Ivy auf 63 angehoben werden soll:
> Ivy Bridge mit höherem Maximal-Multiplikator als Sandy Bridge - TweakPC.de
> 
> ...



AMD hat auch ganz schön viel propagiert.


----------



## cuthbert (21. September 2011)

@Skysnake, ah dachter der Multi wäre bei den Sandy auf 50, weil die meisten sagen 5 GHz ist das Max, was man so stabil erreichen kann (hab selbst ja keinen, daher kp davon).

Naja mal abwarten, ich kenne mich auf physikalischer Ebene ehrlich gesagt nicht so wirklich aus, daher mag sein, dass du Recht hast. Ich geb halt nur das wieder, was ich selbst gelesen habe, und das war halt einmal Intels Behauptung von der angeblich doppelten Leistung/Watt. Mal schauen, ob es sich bewahrheitet, vorstellen kann ich es mir eigentlich auch nicht, das Shrink+Trigate da so viel bringen soll.


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2011)

Doch doch, das mit der Effizienzsteigerung kann schon absolut richtig sein. Du schaltest den Transistor durch Trigate einfach schneller, und das dann auch noch bei niedrigeren Spannungen.

Du musst dir das so Vorstellen. Du hast drei Rohre, eins, das rein geht, und zwei die raus gehen, und eben einen Hebel mit dem du umstellen kannst, durch welchen der Strom geht. Vereinfacht ausgedrückt hast du ja ne gewisse Zeit, die du brauchst, in der du den Hebel umlegst, und dabei fließt eben Wasser durch beide Ausgänge mehr oder weniger ungehemmt. (Das ist natürlich nur ein sehr entferntes Modell, was so nicht korrekt ist, es geht nur ums prinzip)

Intel sorgt mit Tri-Gate nun dafür, dass du den Hebel schneller umlegen kannst, und dich dabei auch noch weniger anstrengen musst 

Gerade der Schaltstrom sollte halt deutlich reduziert werden. Das ist der, der einfach durch das umschalten entsteht. Und dadurch, dass der Transistor mit weniger Spannung betrieben werden kann, sinkt halt der Leckstrom. Das kommt alles nur durch Tri-Gate. Am Ende kommt noch der 22nm Shrink oben drauf. Daher sollte man das schon ernst nehmen, was Intel sagt bzgl. Effizienzsteigerung.

Was man aber NICHT!!! machen darf ist zu sagen: Boah, da ist 50% Effizienter, und ich brauch 20% weniger Spannung, also kann ich 50% mehr OC betreiben  !!!!!1111einseinself...

Das ist halt quatsch, da man eben nicht weiß, wie sich die Parameter durch Tri-Gate verändern, die das OC-Verhalten beeinflussen. Insbesondere Elektromigration ist halt eh schon länger ein Thema, und wird durch Tri-Gate sicherlich nicht besser. Dazu dann noch die 22nm, und wir haben etwas, was wir absolut nicht einschätzen können. 

PS: Der Multi sollte schon glaub bis 57 gehen. Hab zumindest nichts anderes gefunden.


----------



## cuthbert (21. September 2011)

Ja so grob wie ein Transistor aussieht, weiß ich noch, ist aber schon 10 Jahre, her dass ich das in der Schule hatte^^. Hab noch in Erinnerung Tri-Gate wäre jetzt halt auch irgendwie 3-dimensional, weil man das immer wieder liest in diesem Zusammenhang. Dachte dadurch bekommt man auch mehr Transistoren auf der gleichen Fläche unter. 

Mit dem Multi hast du sicher Recht.


----------



## matty2580 (21. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Integrated CMOS Tri-Gate Transistors

Trigate heißt wörtlich übersetzt "3 Tore".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Transistor

Die Grundstruktur aus Basis/Emitter/Kollektor bleibt gleich, aber Intel kann mit Trigate digitale Signale nicht nur horizontal, sondern auch vertikal transportieren.
Leider hält Intel Informationen zum möglichen Leistungsgewinn noch zurück.
Es ist nur bekannt, dass Ivy Bridge deutlich weniger Strom verbraucht.


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2011)

Das ist halt mal wieder so ne PR-Verarsche mit dem 3D 

Hast du schon mal etwas wirklich 2 Dimensionales gesehen? 

Das einzige echt 2D Objekt, das es gibt, sind Sachen aus Graphen. Alles andere ist 3D!

Was bei Tri-Gate gemacht wird, ist das flach liegende Gate senkrecht auf zu stellen, und eben um den Rest zu wickeln. Damit hast du hast du sich zwei gegenüberliegende Verarmungszonen etc. wo der Transistor schalten kann. Sprich die Verarmungszone muss nicht so tief werden. Daher schaltet er schneller bei niedrigerer Spannung, da weniger tief eindringen und so 

3D ist daran aber eigentlich nichts, was es nicht vorher schon war. Das einzige, was man daran 3D nennen könnte, ist, dass es eben nicht mehr nur Lagen sind, sondern auch Strukturen, die senkrecht sind. Die Lagen aktuell haben aber natürlich auch schon eine Dicke  Die Idee ist nicht wirklich bahnbrechend, wie ich finde, man muss halt nur die Fertigung in den Griff bekommen in den Genauigkeiten, die man benötigt.

Kurz zusammengefasst, die Verarmungszone muss nicht so tief sein -> Vorteil von Tri-Gate. Das wars. Mehr ändert sich da nicht. Man behält halt dabei den gleichen Leitungsquerschnitt bei, was die ganze Sache erst richtig Vorteilhaft macht. Man könnte ja auch einfach die Leitung dünner machen  Aber das sollte man lieber nicht machen, wenn man will, dass das Ding die 2 Jahre überlebt.

EDIT:@Matty:

Ähm... wie wollen die bitte vertikal das Signal transportieren, wenn da keine Leitung hin/weg führt  Du hast steuerst den Transistor auf der vertikalen Ebene zusätzlich zur vertikalen über das umschließende Gate. Das wars dann aber auch schon. Das Signal also ob am Drain jetzt ne 0 oder ne 1 anliegt, bleibt gleich, egal ob Trigate oder normale Transistor.


----------



## matty2580 (21. September 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Was bei Tri-Gate gemacht wird, ist das flach liegende Gate senkrecht auf zu stellen, und eben um den Rest zu wickeln.


Als bahnbrechende Neuerung würde ich das auch nicht bezeichnen.
Aber die Struktur unterscheidet sich vom klassischem Aufbau.
Ob außer der Energieersparnis noch andere Vorteile entstehen, weiß ich nicht.
Und Intel macht ein großes Geheimnis daraus....


----------



## Skysnake (21. September 2011)

Na, er schaltet schneller, weil die Verarmungszone weniger Tief sein muss, that´s it. Mehr ist das nicht, wenn man es so will.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Aber Ivy Bridge ist nicht weit entfernt, und basiert auf einer neuen Architektur.


 
Nö, Ivy ist ein Shrink. Erst mit Haswell kommt eine neue Architektur.


----------

